# Jumping and general excitement



## SewSleepy (Sep 4, 2012)

Seven is now about 18 months old. We went through a couple basic obedience courses starting when she was about 5 months old. 

Our issue is her jumping and general over excitement when people come over. She really loves people and wants them to pay attention to her, pet her, love her. I like that she loves people and isn't aggressive, but at the same time I wish she'd be a bit more aloof. She's gotten a little better about not jumping on people, but she still trots alongside jumping every step or two to get closer. At times, she will try sitting in front of them, which seems to take every ounce of self control she has, but either they pet her and she gets excited or they don't and she can't stand it. She just can't seem to control herself. I've tried standing with her and holding her collar so she doesn't jump, but she's still crazy wiggly and trying to get over to the person (new or old, doesn't matter).

Any ideas how we can calm her down a bit, without breaking her spirit. She's just such a happy dog!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

When you were socializing did you have people come over and feed her treats or fawn over her and play with her on a regular basis?


----------



## SewSleepy (Sep 4, 2012)

When socializing I tried taking her a lot of places: picking kids up from school, pet stores, parks, etc. 

When people would come over to the house I suppose they did fawn over her a bit. The only person who really have her treats (other than immediate family) was my mom. When my stepson comes over to the house it's always been an experience because he and Seven play so much. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

It really tends to start at puppyhood where everywhere you go everyone wants to bend down and get to the puppys level and go OH LOOK AT THE PUPPY! and then they basically invite the little guy or gal to jump on them and give kisses directly to the face and they pet and reinforce it. Then that dog grows up to be 70-100 pounds comes flying at them jumps up and tries to kiss the face and suddenly its not so cute anymore its TERRIFYING lol. At the very least its an annoyance.


----------



## Bane Vom Vox (Jul 31, 2013)

My pup is 7 months old and did this every time he got excited. 
When I would see him start to jump towards me, I'd do a 180 degree turn and give him my back or simply put my knee up and block him and pay no attention to him.

After weeks of doing this he now runs into the house excited and jumps up and down but when he comes up to me he will sit and wait and wag his tail. I then praise him and he runs around in excitement knowing he did a good job.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ltleo (Nov 18, 2012)

Mine is a 12 month male who has/had the same issue. What I started to do was put a mat down and treat reward him to go on it by command. I say go to your place and high reward when he did. Then I took it to when I came in the house. I would say go to your place and he was supper excited would run on to the mat and sit. Once he did I would high praise and pet. As soon as he would get up and try to jump I would say no and turn my back. He picked up really fast that if he wanted to be near me and have me pet him he would sit.
The key was as I firts walk in to the house I would walk fast and ignore him and say go to your place. Then come to him. At first I would go on one knee to meet him, then I was able to stay standing.
Also a fail safe that always works. Ask your dog to jump up on you, as soon as they do grab their paws (do on grass or Matt) hold on to them and walk them back like a wheel barrel fast for about five steps then push them off to one side as you do use your foot to kick out the same side leg and drop them on that side. Right after call them up on you again, the dog will sit as soon as they do high praise. They might jump up twice, I never saw a dog do it more then three times. It's a fix forever.


----------



## SummerGSDLover (Oct 20, 2013)

Baillif said:


> It really tends to start at puppyhood where everywhere you go everyone wants to bend down and get to the puppys level and go OH LOOK AT THE PUPPY! and then they basically invite the little guy or gal to jump on them and give kisses directly to the face and they pet and reinforce it. Then that dog grows up to be 70-100 pounds comes flying at them jumps up and tries to kiss the face and suddenly its not so cute anymore its TERRIFYING lol. At the very least its an annoyance.


I agree completely. Which is why it's good to teach them - and keep teaching them - over and over and over which things are good/bad. 

*-*Summer*-*


----------

